# Nothing says I quit like...



## Shamrock (28 Jan 2008)

*Cop tickets police cars for expired stickers on last day on job*

_6:58 AM EST, January 28, 2008_

MIDDLETOWN, N.J. - A Middletown police officer spent his last day on the job writing tickets for 14 patrol cars that had expired inspection stickers. 

Cpl. Frank Holden says he was just doing his job. 

The 26-year veteran tells the Asbury Park Press he retired at the end of the year because Police Chief Robert Oches is hurting morale. 

Holden says he spoke to the chief about the vehicles that needed to be inspected several months ago. 

The township is investigating whether the tickets are valid because some of the vehicles were out of service. 

Driving a vehicle with an expired inspection sticker may result in fines between $100 and $200


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2008)

Wow.....


and I thought the Rumours about the OPP not cutting anyone slack were bad!

For the Record:  I have had nothing but positive dealings with the law, and on more then one occation have been "let go" with a warning when I could have just as easily gotten a ticket. and Yes. a couple of them were OPP.   

Thanks for the professional courtesy Officers


----------

